# Lantern Glass Glaze



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi everyone. I searched the forum, (maybe I'm using the wrong wording), and internet, but I remember seeing a few posts on how to "glaze" the inside of a lanterns' glass so as to give the apperance of the glass being old/dirty. I've made some flicker circuits for some lanterns that I've got, but would be greatful to any help I could get. I even went to Lowe's and Home Depot's lighting dept, but got no help. Thanks for your time. :voorhees:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I used a glass etching compound (bought at Michaels). Followed up with a little black and brown spray paint for the burn effect.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

ah, glass etching... that's the proper term. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If you have a plastic lens, sandpaper works well.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

They also sell a product at Michael's that you paint on that gives the look of frosted glass without all the dangerous chemicals (and mess) of real glass etching. I've used both the real etching cream and the faux liquid on lantern glass, and I would recommend the fake stuff. It's held up extremely well over several years.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for all your help guys! I'll be going to Michaels today to see what I can get. I'm curious about the faux liquid that octoberist mentioned. I'll post pics when I get 'em done.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I used Rustoleum spray-on glass frosting on my lanterns. It's worked well for the past 3 -4 years with no peeling or flaking off.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

cheapo wall mart 96 cent walnut brown spray paint has worked well for me.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I wonder if you rubbed some vaseline on the inside - would it give the appearance of old leaded glass?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, I'm glad I bought a few lanterns, all these suggestions sound great! Gonna' have to try a lot of different techniques to see how different the results will be. Again, thanks for everyones input. Hope all your props are coming out great!


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's a quick (and cheap!) how-to for distressing $8 Christmas Tree Shop lanterns that features the frosted glass paint. Works really well, the materials will do about 10 lanterns and takes about 30 minutes start to finish (for a bunch of lanterns no less).

http://garageofevil.ning.com/profiles/blogs/2243951:BlogPost:8090


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

I really like GOE's tutorial. I've had luck with the spray on frosted glass, but it does flake and scratch off pretty easily after a while.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

I will tell you what NOT to do!! Last year I wanted to age my lantern quickly, so I thought, "what would create that 'burned/smoked' look better than flame?" so I brought out my blowtorch and WHILE HOLDING THE GLASS IN MY BARE HANDS(!!!) started to flame the inside of the glass. Guess what? GLASS CONDUCTS HEAT LIKE A MO-FO!! Yes friends... I blistered my fingies with this process and hope I learned a valuable lesson...

Naw, I didn't learn a thing.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

ROFLMAO.....learning from our mistakes is what we do!!


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

When it comes to prop build injuries, I'm the Evel Knieval of haunters. That post reminded me of the time I staggered out of my garage after catching the end of a brass air hose release square in the baby maker. ALWAYS hold the fitting while you slide back the release. The old lady one yard over still can't look me in the eye without smirking.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Bilbo said:


> GLASS CONDUCTS HEAT LIKE A MO-FO!!


 i was spittin my water on the screen when i saw this!!!!


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

For me to give that frosted look I use highly watered down white paint. And as for Prop Building "Woops"...how about blowing out every fuse in the house or falling off of the roof and tearing my ACL in my knee? woohoo...loads of fun that year.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Garage-Of-Evil said:


> square in the baby maker.


Gotta be my new favorite phrase ever. Died laughing!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I use brown spray paint and real dirt
8)


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Garage-Of-Evil said:


> When it comes to prop build injuries, I'm the Evel Knieval of haunters. That post reminded me of the time I staggered out of my garage after catching the end of a brass air hose release square in the baby maker. ALWAYS hold the fitting while you slide back the release. The old lady one yard over still can't look me in the eye without smirking.


you have a square baby maker? :googly:


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

In all seriousness, that frosted glass spray works really well. It does flake a bit over time but it only seems to add to the distressed look.


----------

